# Feed efficiency



## kstaven (Sep 5, 2011)

Have to ask since I have never been really involved with meat rabbits. Is there any type of meat rabbit that is noted for being more feed efficient?


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 5, 2011)

kstaven said:
			
		

> Have to ask since I have never been really involved with meat rabbits. Is there any type of meat rabbit that is noted for being more feed efficient?


I read that Tans are very feed efficient and easy to take care of till butchering.  Smaller rabbit than NZ or California but just as meaty.  Plus can have dual purpose.  Show and meat.


----------



## dbunni (Sep 5, 2011)

Tan for meat?  they are a high arch breed with little on them ... I'm confused ... Mabe Florida Whites ... And of course Cali & NZ feed out amazingly quick


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 5, 2011)

dbunni said:
			
		

> Tan for meat?  they are a high arch breed with little on them ... I'm confused ... Mabe Florida Whites ... And of course Cali & NZ feed out amazingly quick


Glad you commented.  You been there.  I'm taking Tans by what I read in Bob Bennett's "Raising Rabbits".   DH got the book thinking it was more on the show/pet aspect, but TSC...Meat Rabbit.  Which was interesting.  Dual purpose.    But then again, I guess I didn't really get his point, because I'm looking at Holland Lops to show and raise.   He think raising Holland Lops is like raising puppies.     Which I can understand his point, when you think of a rabbit, they always have erect ears. 

But I have in the past changed my mind.  September 17th will give me more answers.


----------



## dbunni (Sep 5, 2011)

What is on Sept 17?  Did I miss something?


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 5, 2011)

dbunni said:
			
		

> What is on Sept 17?  Did I miss something?


September 17th is the date of the ARBA sanctioned show in Mullica Hill, NJ.   Looking forward to attending.


----------



## Legacy (Sep 6, 2011)

My satins are proving, to me at least, to be very frugal with their food. They only eat little more than half as much as my nz crosses and the satins seem to be pretty big meat rabbits. I don't have experience raising baby satins yet. I got the adults at the beginning of the summer and it has just been to stinking hot to breed them but I should have my first litters from them in a couple of weeks.


----------



## dewey (Sep 6, 2011)

NZ & Cals for sure to get the most meat in the shortest amount of time on the least feed.  Little bricks of meat by 8 weeks old or so.  NZ's are fantastic mothers.


----------



## Citylife (Oct 14, 2011)

I have Florida Whites and I am more then pleased with the food to meat ratio.  One rabbit = 4 meals.  The bones are extremely small so you dont have the bone waste.    They dont take up large cages and cost little to feed.

the lady with 4 dogs, 1 foster dog, 5 city chickens, 6 meat rabbits and their kits


----------



## Petit Jean Bunnies (Dec 1, 2011)

I would defiantly recommend Californians, although they are one of the bigger meat breeds they still have a very nice feed/weight/age ratio.


----------

